# is it ok if hubby and me do this or illegal?



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

when hubby takes me to sporting events like cricket matches and australian open tennis he gets really touchy and has touched inside my skirt during kissing and rubbed my top. he must be exhibitionist or something. is this illegal and will we be arrested? my gf said it is "borderline" but we never take our clothes off so it seems ok? hubby does it when we are at the cinema complex too which is dark anyway. at the beach i'm guessing its ok cos we aren't the only couple playing there.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You can be arrested and charged for indecent exposure but if you're careful you should be fine. What your husband does I doubt will cause any disturbance unless you find yourself in the presence of some anti-exhibitionist uptight nutcase. Or if you're around children obviously.

My STBX and I did this years ago when we were just bf/gf, we even made love in an apartment pool late at night with a guy cheering us on over his balcony heh - we were never caught/jailed or whatever. It was how we marked our territority in a sense back in the day. We had OUR fitting room for example, guess it was semi-vandalism too hehe.


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> You can be arrested and charged for indecent exposure but if you're careful you should be fine. What your husband does I doubt will cause any disturbance unless you find yourself in the presence of some anti-exhibitionist uptight nutcase. Or if you're around children obviously.
> 
> My STBX and I did this years ago when we were just bf/gf, we even made love in an apartment pool late at night with a guy cheering us on over his balcony heh - we were never caught/jailed or whatever. It was how we marked our territority in a sense back in the day. We had OUR fitting room for example, guess it was semi-vandalism too hehe.


balconys are nice including at hotels its so fun to holiday 
you made love in the fitting room at the clothes shop? thats scary cos moaning is risky there i think. but at the cinema and sports events its ok to moan cos everything is so loud in those places luckily :0


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

It is ok and it is probably illegal. Sounds like fun.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

new_step_mum said:


> balconys are nice including at hotels its so fun to holiday
> you made love in the fitting room at the clothes shop? thats scary cos moaning is risky there i think. but at the cinema and sports events its ok to moan cos everything is so loud in those places luckily :0


Heh well, for us, the risk of getting caught was part of the thrill 

As for making love in public places, we shushed each other if either of us accidently let out a moan, happens at times. The risk of evading trouble was great but getting in trouble isn't fun at all!

I've held her mouth a few times and remaining lip-locked doesn't work as one needs to breath and when one needs to breath...

*Moan*

OOPS!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree in trying to honor the precepts of your local codes of law. What might be totally acceptable in one part of the country might well end up landing you in the pokee in yet another.

And then there are the individual members of law enforcement who might take it upon themselves to arrest you to make an example of you, or maybe just give you a stern warning, to even looking the other way; largely figuring that you aren't exactly worth all of the time and the paperwork that they'll richly come to subject themselves to. In that regard, it's strictly a crap-shoot ~ contingent upon whether or not you want to risk it!

In any event, if you must continue to participate in this activity outside of a private domain, just try to be as discreet as you possibly can! 

If other prying eyes see exactly what's going on, you can never tell what might happen!


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

johnnycomelately said:


> It is ok and it is probably illegal. Sounds like fun.


hubby gets wet shorts if i sit on his lap for a wiggle and nobody knows usually 



RandomDude said:


> Heh well, for us, the risk of getting caught was part of the thrill
> 
> As for making love in public places, we shushed each other if either of us accidently let out a moan, happens at times. The risk of evading trouble was great but getting in trouble isn't fun at all!
> 
> ...


its so hard to control moaning its embarassing when you haven't learned what makes you mean like in puberty rubbing my legs together made me moan in class when i stared at my teachers pants. everybody heard  but i understand howi work now.



arbitrator said:


> I agree in trying to honor the precepts of your local codes of law. What might be totally acceptable in one part of the country might well end up landing you in the pokee in yet another.
> 
> And then there are the individual members of law enforcement who might take it upon themselves to arrest you to make an example of you, or maybe just give you a stern warning, to even looking the other way; largely figuring that you aren't exactly worth all of the time and the paperwork that they'll richly come to subject themselves to. In that regard, it's strictly a crap-shoot ~ contingent upon whether or not you want to risk it!
> 
> ...


for sure police are scary i think. hubby has 2 sons living with us so we can't enjoy our bodiies as much at home on some days and when we go out we are desperate :0


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

If it makes you feel uncomfortable, he shouldn't be doing it in the first place. Boundries.

Yes, it is on the line for being arrested. I personally would never do this in public.

Others might find it offensive. They may be kids nearby. If its something you'd do privately, then privately it should remain, even though its risque and fun.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

new_step_mum said:


> hubby has 2 sons living with us so we can't enjoy our bodiies as much at home on some days and when we go out we are desperate :0


Didn't you write somewhere on the Relationship board that your hubby feels you up in front of his kids? Yeah, that was you. So I think you two DO enjoy your bodies at home. 

But if being groped in front of a bunch of strangers does it for ya, then go for it. Although the saying, "Get a room" does come to mind.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, it's illegal....but think of the stories you'll have!

"Mom, were you ever in jail?" :lol:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

new_step_mum said:


> . is this illegal and will we be arrested?


No but it will get you banned for a week!


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

:wtf:

This is the poster that wants to know what kind of panties to wear under her tennis skirt. And her husband was forced to go to sex therapy for masturbating at work with a webcam, and etc etc etc.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Didn't you write somewhere on the Relationship board that your hubby feels you up in front of his kids? Yeah, that was you. So I think you two DO enjoy your bodies at home.
> 
> But if being groped in front of a bunch of strangers does it for ya, then go for it. Although the saying, "Get a room" does come to mind.


She has a theme to her threads. LOL.

I think where you really run a risk is when it involves kids.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

LouAnn Poovy said:


> :wtf:
> 
> This is the poster that wants to know what kind of panties to wear under her tennis skirt. And her husband was forced to go to sex therapy for masturbating at work with a webcam, and etc etc etc.


Yep, and posted about her b00bs, and lingerie...her husband has a serious problem, and she thinks its all in fun. Sad to say, but she is probably just flavor of the month until she hits like 20 or 21, then she will be traded for a younger model.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

You shouldn't ask for legal advice from a group of strangers on the internet who live in many different countries with different laws and different tolerances for things like this.


----------

